# My current other birds! :D



## SA Show Budgie (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi there, 

So my current birds are mostly not mine but I treat them like my own so here they are:

Ace:
Hahn's Macaw baby. He is my boyfriend's love and loves the bird to pieces. My boyfriend has always wanted a macaw and is over the moon with this little guy. Going to get him DNA sexed to figure out whether he is a boy or a girl but for now he is a boy XD Is already saying hello and mimicking my boyfriends laugh XD

Kwiki:
Kwiki is also my boyfriends baby. She is a green Kakariki and is such an entertaining and fun bird. We love her to pieces. We kept seeing her at the petshop for weeks and no one was interested so we are SO glad we decided to take her. 

Kookie:
This is my little rescue bird. He is a cinnamon green Kakariki and is very sweet but is scared of everything. He "broke" his leg when he was younger and his cage mates tried to kill him so I bought him from the breeder to essentially save him. Sadly he is more windswept by the day and is struggling to take his own weight so might have to put him down.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your little birds are precious, thank you for sharing their pictures with us. *


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

They're really cute!
Kudos to you for rescuing Kookie :thumbup:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You have a gorgeous little flock and it's great you were able to give Kookie a second chance at a happy and fulfilling life by rescuing him.
Kookie's behaviour is perfectly understandable given what he has gone through so early on in his life.

For how long have you had Kookie? Did you take him to the vet for a wellness check and to possibly have a better idea on the extent of the leg/foot injury?
It would be good to know the condition the leg/foot is and if Kookie is in pain from using the leg or not.

From the photo you have posted, he seems to be able to have some grip on his bad foot and that in itself is good, that despite the injury he suffered he can still use the leg/foot for support.

For Kookie's case, you can adapt the cage to better suit his needs, you can place ramps, flat platform perches for him to better rest his feet when required. 
If he has the tendency to fall off a perch, you can cushion the cage's bottom with a towel or t-shirt and place the cage liner on top of it.
When having out of cage time, you can limit his flight range by confining him in an specific bird-friendly area of the room for extra safety.

Birds are amazing in the way they can recover and adjust after going through a tragic event, after facing very difficult challenges which in some cases have changed their lives forever. 
And with the needed love, understanding, dedication and support of their owners, a whole lot can be accomplished for the bird's welfare.

Despite the challenges that a chronic health condition or a disability can bring, with the right care it's perfectly possible for a special needs bird to lead a happy and as normal of a life as possible.

I currently have two birds considered special needs, one of them, my lovebird Sindel has a more serious physical disability, she is missing a good portion of her leg that had to be amputated to save her life, she was 5 years old at the time.

The way she coped during the long recovery process and how fast she adjusted to her new reality was something incredible and truly inspiring.
While Sindel had my full support as well as her mate's, I found myself drawing strength and confidence from her and that allowed me to go the extra mile and do my very best and go beyond what I considered to be my limits to further help her.

One year has already gone by and she continues to be a happy, healthy and well-adjusted lovebird, who happens to just have one shortened leg. 
Sindel is not defined by her disability or on what she can't do because the fact is she can do everything she sets her mind to, only she does these things in different and equally accepted ways.

If you want to, you can check this link and there you will find out more about Sindel as well as Khaleesi: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies...into-pet-bird-ownership-facing-adversity.html

I sincerely hope Kookie's condition improves and you are able to help him overcome the challenges.
Best of luck.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with aluz. 
Many birds are able to enjoy happy lives despite disabilities and I truly hope with some changes in Kookie's environment he will be able to as well.

Sindel is an excellent example as is "Boo" the budgie Ambassador of Joy. If you haven't seen his story, take a look at this link:

Budgie Boo - An Ambassador Of Joy - Parrot Shop*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Chelsea, you've been given great advice! Your birds are adorable and I agree that your darling Kookie can live a happy and healthy life under your care. 

I hope to see more of your birds soon!


----------



## SA Show Budgie (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank you everyone. 

Definitely taking Kookie to the vet so have him looked at. Had him on my shoulder for most of the afternoon and he is such an awesome little boy. I have had him for little less than a year. Just noticed a decline in his activity however I will definitely look at redesigning his cage for him. 

The picture I attached first of Kookie does him justice. He was just a good little model today but I have pics of him(attached to this post) where he looks completely windswept and has all his weight on his left leg. The other day that got me thinking of taking him to the vet (apart from the activity drop) was I had him on my shoulder and he started screaming loud in my ear and I noticed he was badly off balance so I cradled him (and of course Kaks hate that) and put him gently into his cage and he immediately went to the side of the cage to support his leg. I felt horrible. 

Those examples of Sindel and Boo are awesome. Gives me lots of hope and I will see if I can give Kookie the same hope. The breeder was not planning to let him live so I feel happier that he is with me.  

Thanks again everyone. I love my birds and look forward to expanding into my budgies again


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Besides the potential injury/break, it's very possible that Kookie's leg got splayed while on the nest and he got this disability because the breeder failed to detect the developmental issue and correct it.

It's good that you will be taking Kookie to the vet for a general check-up and to have his leg/foot looked at.


----------

